# First Holiday Soaps of the Year!



## bjbarrick (Nov 25, 2013)

I saw bars similar to this on BB so I figured I would give it a shot and see how they turned out. Apparently everyone loves them because I've sold 20 bars already!!!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 25, 2013)

Very pretty! Congratulations on your sales.


----------



## bjbarrick (Nov 25, 2013)

Thank you very much!  I'm working on some other kinds of holiday soaps now. So we'll see how that goes lol


----------



## lisamaliga (Nov 26, 2013)

Excellent job!


----------



## bjbarrick (Nov 26, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## NurseEmily (Dec 6, 2013)

Very nice.  I'm currently struggling with M&P and colors, etc. 

Also, I totally want nuggets and an oreo now.


----------



## bjbarrick (Dec 6, 2013)

Lol yea I didn't realize those were in the pic until after I already took it lol. And if you need help with anything that has to do with M&P, I may be able to help  that's the only kind of soap I make at the moment.


----------



## NurseEmily (Dec 6, 2013)

YES PLEASE!   just one question then I'll get my Google out and watch a Soap Queen video or 6. 

Am I wasting my time trying to use red powdered colorant in a cream white goat milk M&P?  Is there a magic way to get it to fully dissolve or should I have bought gel?

That might have actually been 3 disguised as one.  And I still want nuggets.


----------



## bjbarrick (Dec 6, 2013)

I know red powder colorant can be used but I'm not sure how that works because I only use liquid colorants at the time. I wish I could've been more of a help with that question.


----------



## lisamaliga (Dec 7, 2013)

NurseEmily,
Is your soap turning pink?


----------



## Tienne (Dec 7, 2013)

I've never tried M&P and as a CP and HP soaper, I am very envious that we can't make transparent bar soaps.  Your soap is fun and funky and very pretty!


----------



## bjbarrick (Dec 7, 2013)

Tienne said:


> I've never tried M&P and as a CP and HP soaper, I am very envious that we can't make transparent bar soaps.  Your soap is fun and funky and very pretty!




Thank you  I want to try CP so bad but don't even know where to begin.


----------



## Tienne (Dec 7, 2013)

bjbarrick said:


> Thank you  I want to try CP so bad but don't even know where to begin.



It's easy! You take a stickblender in one hand and a bowl with oil and  lyewater in the other. Combine the two and voila! You got soap! That's basically it! If you can mix a  pancake batter, you can make soap.


----------



## bjbarrick (Dec 7, 2013)

Tienne said:


> It's easy! You take a stickblender in one hand and a bowl with oil and  lyewater in the other. Combine the two and voila! You got soap! That's basically it! If you can mix a  pancake batter, you can make soap.




I want to give it a try. I don't have lye. I have oil and everything else. But I don't have lye. Hopefully I'll get it soon though.


----------



## NurseEmily (Dec 7, 2013)

lisamaliga said:


> NurseEmily,
> Is your soap turning pink?


indeed.  it actually turned a creepy salmon/skin color with flakes of red/pink.  
The powder is a neon looking pink called DC Red 21 Alum Lake.  I watched some SoapQueen videos and mixed it with glycerin and now have a liquid I was able to manage.


----------



## lisamaliga (Dec 8, 2013)

I've used liquid versions of this but not in red. I think that you'd have to color the clear M&P base to get a bright red. Coloring white base always gives bright colors a more pastel/toned-down hue.


----------

